# SIU-Carbondale anyone?



## ds (Feb 22, 2008)

Just curious if anyone applied to this school.  If you have, have you heard anything?


----------



## pinger007 (Feb 22, 2008)

Yep!  Sure did.  How can anyone resist a film program that pays you to attend?  I visited the school in October.  The faculty were very nice.  I sat in on one of the classes:  the students were very enthusiastic and the faculty were very supportive and nurturing of the student's projects.  Also, the southern Illinois area is amazing!!!  Who cares if it's not in a major city - there is so much more to work with here.  Definitaly a little-known jewel amoung film schools.


----------



## pinger007 (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh yeah...  I did apply but have yet to hear anything.  I'm assuming interview are not required.


----------



## d_osborn (Feb 22, 2008)

I applied... haven't heard anything, though Carbondale isn't on my dream list of places to live, but the new SIU program sounds right up my alley.

Do you guys have any idea when they might start contacting people?


----------



## pinger007 (Feb 22, 2008)

When I visited they told me anywhere from mid-March to mid-April.  Doesn't really narrow it down, does it? 

Also, the program isn't that new.  It's been around since the mid-70s.   

As far as living in Carbondale, if you like the outdoors, you'll be hardpressed to find a better location for a school.  But if you're one of those guys/gals that has to have a bustling city, then this is definitaly not the place for you.


----------



## pinger007 (Feb 22, 2008)

They only accept 4-6 people a year into the program.  And though it's not my first choice, my fingers are still crossed I get in.


----------



## ds (Feb 22, 2008)

Glad to read that you are getting interviews, pinger007!  What is your first choice?


----------



## d_osborn (Feb 22, 2008)

> Also, the program isn't that new. It's been around since the mid-70s.



The program was reorganized a few years ago to include more digital media. It's not just straight film/photography anymore.


----------



## pinger007 (Feb 23, 2008)

d_osborn, true.  You got me.   

ds, if money is no issue, then Columbia U. is my number 1, Chapman is 2, and NYU is 3.

But, since money is an issue  , then...well...  I had it figured out on a scratch piece of paper, but it's nowhere around.
I guess I'll just have to wait and see what I'm offered.  Chapman would probably by #1, but SIU would pay my tuition and give me a hefty stipend if I attend there, so we'll see.  Columbia College - Chicago would be my next cheapest alternative to SIU; I've got friends up there I could stay with, plus that's where my girlfriend is, so it's definitaly a possibility.

We'll see...


----------



## pinger007 (Feb 29, 2008)

I got an e-mail today from SIU-Carbondale.

I think I'm accepted...well...it said I was.  I think.  

The e-mail was really weird.  I e-mailed them back requesting conformation, but I won't hear back I'm sure until Monday.

Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## ds (Mar 1, 2008)

Yippee!  Congratulations!  I haven't heard anything yet.  What was weird about the email?


----------



## pinger007 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, they said I was accepted, but they also said that they thought I would be a better match for the MS program.  They wanted me to check out the MS program on their website and then e-mail them to let them know what I wanted to do.

From what I read, the MS program seems more like a producing program than a film program.  I told 'em that I was still leaning towards the MFA, unless they could convince me otherwise.  

I told her I'd call 'em on Monday to find out more about the MS program - I'll probably decide on which one at that time.


----------



## d_osborn (Mar 3, 2008)

Pinger... I got a similar email pushing for the MS program.  I'm torn... the core classes really don't interest me, but the rest of the program is up to the student.  

Do you know if the GA situation is the same for the MS program?  Would we get the same "we'll pay you to come" treatment as the MFA students?


----------



## pinger007 (Mar 4, 2008)

I had a detailed conversation with Jan, the lady who sent out those e-mails.  I had to wait a couple of days before I wrote anything on this because of how angry the conversation made me.

She informed me that I wasn't prepared to perform in their MFA program because...drum roll pleas....  I don't have a fine arts undergraduate degree!!!

What the heck is that about?!  She also went on to inform me that I shouldn't expect to get into any other MFA program because of my "lack in knowledge and skill".  

I kid you not.  

Oh, it steams me!

She asked if I had ever taken a film or video class.  I told I hadn't; that I was completely self taught on everything.

She then went on to say that I should take this next year and catch up with undergraduate classes geared towards learning how to use a camera and how to edit.

What!?!?

Did they even look at my reel?!  Or did they just look at my transcript:  "Hmmm.  Nope.  Can't let him in.  See here.  His degree is Biology.  Nope.  Can't have him.  He must not know what he's talking about."

Not to keep hitting this, but when I visited in October and sat in on one of their classes, several students had elementary questions regarding Final Cut.  If they're so skilled, why didn't they know these things?  But to make matters worse, the four faculty members in the room couldn't answer a one of the questions.  What's that all about?  I knew the answer to each of them and I've never taken a single class on editing.  Once again:  SELF TAUGHT.

As far as financial aid, Jan was kind enough to inform me that they do not fully fund their MS students, and what funding that is available, the applications for have already expired.  

Thanks a bunch for letting me know. 

Her advice for me was that I enroll in one of the film schools not affiliated with a university, such as the New York Film Academy or one of those three-day film schools.  

That was the final straw.  If they don't want to take me seriously, then I'll just go interview at the MFA programs that have thus far been silly enough to consider a self-taught guy like myself for thier school (Columbia and NYU).  

Alrighty.  I feel better.


----------



## Silverlenz (Sep 1, 2009)

> pinger007


Pinger007 & d_osborn, 

Let me first start off by saying thank you for sharing your experiences with Southern Illinois University Carbondale. I'm interested in the program and have done some in depth research about their program. After reading this thread I'm interested in finding out what happened to you guys. Did any of you guys get into the MFA program or did you guys settle for the MS program? Also for those of you who visited the program what dfd you honestly think? I've talked to the lady that both of you guys mentioned and she wants me to come visit. By the way just in case you were wondering my background is in art. I have a B.A. in Fine Arts. Well, thank you for your time.


----------

